
Saudi Twitter User Faces Death Penalty for Tweets - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/blasphemous_tweets_hashtags_of_shame_malaysians_ar.php#.TzRAwqzZZhc.hackernews
======
f8seer
wow

